# لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2007)

لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟
مزيج الخل والمرارة كان يعطى للمصلوبين ... الكثير منا يظن أنه يعطى للمصلوب لكي يزيد من عذاباته، لكن هذا ليس صحيحا.... هذا المزيج كان مخدر... مخدر للألم كالمورفين...كان يستخدم لكي يقلل من آلام المصلوب!!! أترى معي قوة المسيح!! رغم كل آلامه الرهيبة إلا أنه رفض أن يشرب المزيج( متى 34:27) لأنه أتى إلى الأرض لكي يتألم من أجلنا ويخلصنا... فخطايانا كثيرة وعظيمة، لذلك الثمن المدفوع لأجلها يجب أن يكون عظيما...فهو قال "الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟"(يو11:1... 


لمسيح جلد مرتين وليس مرة:
أول مرة جلد فيها المسيح كان في دار رئيس الكهنة لما كان منتظرا أن يعرض أمام الكهنة...( إقرأ متى63:22).. والذين جلدوه هم اليهود وليس الرومان...وفي أثناء الجلد والإستهزاء نظر إلى بطرس لما صاح الديك فبكى بطرس بكاء مر (متى 61-63:22).... والمرة الثانية كما تعرفون هي الأربعين جلدة من الرومان قبل أن يصلب...

المصلوب لا يجلد:
أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان...هذا حدث لأن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح أملا في أن ينال المسيح تعاطف الشعب اليهودي، فيتفادى صلبه... لأن بيلاطس إعترف عدة مرات ببر المسيح وبراءته من التهم المنسوبة له، لكن خطته فشلت... فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح الجسدية...

لماذا مات المسيح سريعا؟
المسيح مات سريعا بسبب العذابات التي نالها قبل أن يصلب... فالجلد تسبب في إصابة الرئتين ونزيف داخل القفص الصدري ونزيف خارجي...مما أدى إلى صعوبة في التنفس وضعف في عمل الوظائف الحيوية في الجسم...وعندما نقرأ الكتاب جيدا نجد أن المسيح لم تكسر ساقاه لأن الجنود وجدوه قد مات، أما اللصان فكانا حيان، فكسروا ساقهم... حتى أن بيلاطس تعجب لسرعة موت المسيح (مرقس 44:15

يهوذا الإسخريوطي لم يتوقع صلب المسيح:
عندما ندقق في أحداث الصلب، نجد أن يهوذا أحب المال أكثر من الله، مما دفعه إلى تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة... وهنا نجد أن يهوذا سلم المسيح على أساس أنه بريء ولم يفعل شرا، وبالتالي عندما يحاكمه اليهود سيجدوه بريء ويفرجون عنه...وبهذا يكون قد كسب المال وفي نفس الوقت ينال المسيح البراءة... لكن لم تتحقق خطة يهوذا وحدث ما لم يكن في حسبانه وحكم على المسيح بالصلب... حينها ندم يهوذا على ما فعله وأدرك هول الكارثة وتذكر تحذيرات المسيح المتكررة له، فأرجع الثلاثين من الفضة إلى الكهنة واعترف بأنه أسلم دما بريئا...وفي ندم ويأس ذهب وشنق نفسه...

ما الذي جعل اللص يؤمن بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا؟؟
في بداية الصلب، نجد أن اللصان كلاهما كانا يعيران المسيح لأنه كان مجرما مثلهم...لكن ماذا حدث حتى يؤمن ديماس اللص بالمسيح؟ 1.كان اللصان يسبان ويلعنان المسيح واليهود والرومان الذين صلبوهما ... أما المسيح فلم يقل كلمة شريرة، بل على العكس، فقد طلب من الله أن يغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون...ولم يكن يرد على تعييرات ديماس وجيسماس(اللص اليسار).... أنا أتخيل أن اللص عندما رأى هذا الموقف ذهل وقال في نفسه " ما هذا الإنسان العجيب؟! كيف يسامح صالبيه... يالهذه المحبة العظيمة!!" ...وعند هذا الوقت توقف ديماس عن تعيير المسيح... وشعر بأن المسيح إنسان بار وقديس... لكنه لم يدرك بعد لاهوت المسيح... 2.سمع ديماس المسيح يطلب من يوحنا الحبيب وهو في قمة آلامه أن يهتم بالعذراء ويعتبرها أمه... فتعجب من محبة المسيح، وفي نفس الوقت اندهش من محبة العذراء ويوحنا الحبيب للمسيح, فهما تبعاه إلى الصليب ولم يخافا من الجنود الرومان واليهود مثل باقي التلاميذ... فبدأ قلب ديماس يلين ويتحول من قلب حجر إلى قلب لحم...فمحبة المسيح أذابت قلبه... لكن هل هذا يكفي حتى يؤمن ديماس بألوهية المسيح المصلوب المهان الضعيف؟ لا...لا يكفي... 3.إظلمت الشمس، وتزلزلت الأرض، والصخور تشققت، والأموات قاموا، والحجاب انشق نصفين... حينها ربط ديماس الأحداث كلها ببعضها البعض بعمل النعمة فانفتحت عيناه وأدرك ديماس حقيقة المسيح وصرخ بكل قوة وقال 
" أذكرني يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك"... 
فسمع الوعد المبارك من المسيح
"الحق الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس​


                                                                                منقووووووووول


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

*+*


موضوع جميل جداً الرب يباركك عزيزي Joyful Song 

ننتظر المزيد منك .. 

تحياتي


----------



## اسامه ماهر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

بكلماتك هذة جعلت قلبي ينبض ويهتز من الاعماق فعظيمه هي محبه الله وعظيم هوة فداوك يارب
الرب يباركك يااخي


----------



## thelast (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا ليك على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## adel baket (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

_شكرا على الموضوع الرائع_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

شكراً لمرورك الجميل يا Redemption مواضيعك كمان حلوة وفيها بركة عن جد:yaka: ...وبصلي ان الرب يساعدني دائماً في انتقاء وكتابة مواضيع تكون مفيدة لي اولاً ولأخوتي ثانياً:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

ارحب بك عضوا جديداً يا اسامة و شكراً على تعليقك:   "بكلماتك هذة جعلت قلبي ينبض ويهتز من الاعماق فعظيمه هي محبه الله وعظيم هوة فداوك يارب"..

فأقوال المسيح  وحياته وموته وآلامه من اجلنا تعبّر عن محبة نادرة الوجود تلمس اقسى القلوب..

الرب يستخدمك وتكون بركة في هذا المنتدى ​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

شكراً لمرورك الجميل يا  thelast   

:Love_Mailbox::t33:​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

شكراً لتشجيعك يا nazeradel والرب يبارك حياتك انت كمان​
:ab4:  :big35:   :smile01​


----------



## الفردوس املي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

*###########*

*الاخ الفردوس املى .. *

*هذا القسم مخصص للروحيات فقط (( للمسيحيين )) ..*

*فلا داعى للتشتت و الإضطراب الذى عهدناه فيكم بكل أسف ..*

*ممنوع أي حوار أو تعليقات خارجة عن إختصاص القسم *

*تحياتي *

*REDEMPTION*


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*



الفردوس املي قال:


> الله يهديكم يا جماعة
> 
> فداك امي وابي يارسول الله



الله يهدى الجميع لطريق الخلاص 
وياريت اللى مش عجابه حاجه يحتفظ برايه لنفسه ده مش قسم للتحاور
فيه قسم للحوار مخصوص


----------



## اني بل (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟؟؟؟-- لماذا مات سريعاً!!!!!!!!!*

شكراً لأهتمامك وغيرتك على الكلمة والخدمة يا the last 
وشكراً على مرورك​:Love_Mailbox:


----------

